# Grand Suites at the Caravanserai Beach Resort and Casino (#7866)



## Cappy (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone stayed there yet??
We are going to SXM on Jan 7th, 2007 & staying @ the Royal Islander till the 13th then we move to Grand Suites at the Caravanserai Beach Resort and Casino for 3 nights! Just wanting to know if it is even done yet??


----------



## JudyH (Dec 17, 2006)

We were just on SXM and saw it from the Sunset Beach Bar.  It looked like people were staying there.


----------



## liwarren (Dec 18, 2006)

The Grand Suites are not open yet as they are not built yet.  The original Caravanserai is still open although a couple of pools are not.  Great location, however.


----------



## Cappy (Dec 19, 2006)

*I called RCI & they say we are all set!!*

What will they do with us if it isn't built yet??


----------



## Cappy (Jan 20, 2007)

*I just got back!!*

It isn't even been built yet!!!  
Had to stay at the Caravanserai & there isn't much of a pool!! There is the dirty one at Bernies or a BABY pool. Had a great time in SXM anyway!! There was 2 other couples that had the same as me as far as staying at the new resort!!


----------

